# Probleme installation windows / bootcamp



## seblang (21 Février 2018)

Bonjour,

j'essai d'installer Windows 10 sur mon MacBook air 2014.
Alors créer la partition et l'USB d'installation pas de soucis.

En revanche j'ai 2 cas de figure :

1° soit j'ai crée l'USB avec Windows 10 anniverssary et quand je fais l'installation au moment du choix du disque de destination la liste est vide. Il me propose de choisir une drivers mais aucun de ceux qui se trouve sur la clef bootcamp ne fonctionne.

2° soit j'ai crée l'USB avec Windows 10 creators et quand je dais l'installation toute se passe bien jusqu'à un écran bleue puis un redemarrage et enfin en boucle un message "l'ordinateur a redemarré de manière inattendue ou a rencontré une erreur inatendue. L'installation de Windows ne peut pas continuer. Pour installer Windows, cliquez sur OK pour redemarrar l'ordinateur puis redémarrez l'installation"

j'ai recommencé plusieurs fois etre fait plusieurs fois les USB mais tjr pareil !


help please


----------



## Locke (21 Février 2018)

Tu peux installer une version de Windows 10 en 64 bits... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204990 ...mais officiellement le fichier .iso de Windows 10 porte le nom exact de *Win10_1709_French_x64.iso*.

Est-ce que Assistant Boot Camp te propose explicitement cet écran... 





...puis celui-ci...




...si oui, tu as un problème. Si non, il te faudra faire l'installation depuis un lecteur/graveur externe.


----------



## seblang (21 Février 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Tu peux installer une version de Windows 10 en 64 bits... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204990 ...mais officiellement le fichier .iso de Windows 10 porte le nom exact de *Win10_1709_French_x64.iso*.
> 
> Est-ce que Assistant Boot Camp te propose explicitement cet écran...
> 
> ...


oui j'ai fait tout cela et ca se passe tres bien! c'est quand il redemarre et commence l'installation de Windows! une fois il ne me donne pas la liste des disques disponible (avec anniversary) et avec creators j'ai un ecran bleus+redemarrage du mac et ca en boucle!


----------



## seblang (22 Février 2018)

seblang a dit:


> oui j'ai fait tout cela et ca se passe tres bien! c'est quand il redemarre et commence l'installation de Windows! une fois il ne me donne pas la liste des disques disponible (avec anniversary) et avec creators j'ai un ecran bleus+redemarrage du mac et ca en boucle!



Bonjour encore des heures d'essais hier, avec win10 annivresary je ne vous pas les disque dure lors de l'installation.
Avec win10 creators ou Creator fall j'ai bien les disques mais lors de l'installation j'ai une erreur (blue screen) :

critical process died


----------



## Locke (22 Février 2018)

Déjà, il faut déconnecter tout matériel USB qui sera connecté, ensuite dans le menu d'installation de Windows, il y a un écran avec une proposition de choix du disque dur pour faire l'installation. Il faut impérativement choisir BOOTCAMP en majuscules, puis sélectionner en dessous Formater et exécuter le formatage en NTFS.

Une fois fait, l'installation démarre et au bout d'un moment il y aura un redémarrage, il y aura un écran avec une demande explicite de faire un appui sur n'importe quelle touche pour que l'installation continue.

Petite remarque, si la moindre tentative échoue, ne jamais, mais jamais, tenter de supprimer une partition temporaire avec Utilitaire de disque sous peine de corrompre le boot de démarrage de macOS, obligeant à devoir passer par le Terminal pour faire les réparations. Ne jamais tenter de préparer, formater, une partition en NTFS avant.

En cas de problème, il faut impérativement relancer Assistant Boot Camp, supprimer la partition Windows et recommencer depuis le début en suivant méthodiquement toutes les étapes. Il faut lire très attentivement les écrans d'installation de Assistant Boot Camp pour savoir si TOUTES les conditions demandées sont correctes.


----------



## seblang (22 Février 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Déjà, il faut déconnecter tout matériel USB qui sera connecté, ensuite dans le menu d'installation de Windows, il y a un écran avec une proposition de choix du disque dur pour faire l'installation. Il faut impérativement choisir BOOTCAMP en majuscules, puis sélectionner en dessous Formater et exécuter le formatage en NTFS.
> 
> Une fois fait, l'installation démarre et au bout d'un moment il y aura un redémarrage, il y aura un écran avec une demande explicite de faire un appui sur n'importe quelle touche pour que l'installation continue.
> 
> ...


Bonjour Locke

merci de ton retour j'ai tout suivi sans problème y compris la desintallation avec bootcamp.

justement mon problème de blue screen "critical process died" se passe après le redémarrage......et le seul périphérique qui est branche c'est la clef usb EFI d'installation!


----------



## Locke (22 Février 2018)

seblang a dit:


> justement mon problème de blue screen "critical process died" se passe après le redémarrage......et le seul périphérique qui est branche c'est la clef usb EFI d'installation!


Cet écran bleu dit de la mort est spécifique à Windows et peut intervenir dans de nombreux cas, soit au démarrage, soit pendant son utilisation et est de ce type...




Dans ton cas, je soupçonne un problème matériel et/ou une mauvaise préparation de la clé USB. A ce propos, seuls les derniers Mac ont la possibilité d'utiliser un fichier .iso en se passant de préparer une clé USB.

Fais une copie écran de la fenêtre de /A propos de ce Mac, histoire de connaître exactement quel est ton modèle.


----------



## seblang (22 Février 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Cet écran bleu dit de la mort est spécifique à Windows et peut intervenir dans de nombreux cas, soit au démarrage, soit pendant son utilisation et est de ce type...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 120361
> 
> ...



je n'arrive pas a integrer une image mais voici les caractéristiques : macbooair 11 pouces début 2014
processeur 1.4 i5
4G de ram
N° série C02MK2Z4G083

sur macos high sierra version 10.13.3


----------



## Locke (22 Février 2018)

C'est donc ce modèle là... https://support.apple.com/kb/SP699?locale=fr_FR&viewlocale=fr_FR

Par contre, est-ce que tu as utilisé ce fichier *Win10_1709_French_x64.iso* ? Si oui, est-ce que tu as eu directement cet écran proposant de choisir la taille ainsi que l'utilisation dudit fichier .iso ?



Est-ce que tu as eu a téléchargé les pilotes. Si oui, le contenu du dossier devrait ressembler à ceci...



...est-ce le cas.

Et cet écran bleu, c'est bien celui de la réponse #7 ?


----------



## seblang (22 Février 2018)

Locke a dit:


> C'est donc ce modèle là... https://support.apple.com/kb/SP699?locale=fr_FR&viewlocale=fr_FR
> 
> Par contre, est-ce que tu as utilisé ce fichier *Win10_1709_French_x64.iso* ? Si oui, est-ce que tu as eu directement cet écran proposant de choisir la taille ainsi que l'utilisation dudit fichier .iso ?
> 
> ...



premier ecran bleu




ecran systematique apres reboot


----------



## Locke (22 Février 2018)

J'ai corrigé, mais pour les images/photos, dans ta réponse tu fais un clic sur *Transférer un fichier*, tu les sélectionnes, un clic sur Miniature et tu valides ta réponse. Un simple clic les agrandira dans le forum.

Pas de réponse sur... 


Locke a dit:


> Par contre, est-ce que tu as utilisé ce fichier *Win10_1709_French_x64.iso* ? Si oui, est-ce que tu as eu directement cet écran proposant de choisir la taille ainsi que l'utilisation dudit fichier .iso ?


... ?

Manifestement il y a un conflit matériel, puisqu'on voit dans les deux captures d'écran que Windows est quasiment installé.

On va repartir à la base histoire de voir si ta partition de base est correcte. Donc tu relances Assistant Boot Camp et tu supprimes la partition Windows. Tu lances le Terminal, puis tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande en donnant le résultat...

```
diskutil list
```

Petit rappel...


> Pour diffuser un rapport EtreCheck ou un retour de commandes via le Terminal dans les forums, dans votre réponse, un clic sur cette icône ⊞, sélectionnez les Balises </> Code, dans la fenêtre qui s’ouvrira faites un Copier/Coller du rapport et/ou du résultat du Terminal, un clic sur Insérer et validez votre réponse.


----------



## seblang (22 Février 2018)

Locke a dit:


> J'ai corrigé, mais pour les images/photos, dans ta réponse tu fais un clic sur *Transférer un fichier*, tu les sélectionnes, un clic sur Miniature et tu valides ta réponse. Un simple clic les agrandira dans le forum.
> 
> Pas de réponse sur...
> 
> ...


merci

non j'ai un écran dans Boot Camp qui est constitue de 3 cases crée un disque d'installation puis télécharger les pilote puis installer windows.

pour le disk util list j'ai

```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         512.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         511.8 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         134.2 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +511.8 GB   disk1
                                Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Sans titre              36.9 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## Locke (23 Février 2018)

Il faudrait que notre ami macomaniac passe dans les parages, car je ne connais pas du tout le format APFS. Tant que mscOS  High Sierra ne sera pas clean, je m'abstiendrais !


----------



## r e m y (23 Février 2018)

Je ne vois aucune partition BootCamp dans ce retour de diskutil list...


----------



## Locke (23 Février 2018)

Moi non plus, donc Assistant Boot Camp fait bien son boulot. Je ne suis pas convaincu que les partitions soient bonnes, on ne voit pas Macintosh HD ?


----------



## r e m y (23 Février 2018)

Le "Macintosh HD" habituel est ici "Sans titre"


----------



## r e m y (23 Février 2018)

Oups... doublon


----------



## DopeAntee (8 Avril 2020)

Bonjour, j'ai sensiblement le même problème que notre ami seblang, en tout cas dans l'un des 2 cas qu'il décrivait.
En effet, quand je lance l'installation de windows sur ma clé faite avec Bootcamp je ne trouve pas d'image iso à sélectionner pour poursuivre l'installation. Obligé de redémarrer la machine sous macOS, et réessayer à nouveau.
Savez-vous d'où peut venir le problème ?


----------



## Locke (9 Avril 2020)

DopeAntee a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai sensiblement le même problème que notre ami seblang, en tout cas dans l'un des 2 cas qu'il décrivait.
> En effet, quand je lance l'installation de windows sur ma clé faite avec Bootcamp je ne trouve pas d'image iso à sélectionner pour poursuivre l'installation. Obligé de redémarrer la machine sous macOS, et réessayer à nouveau.
> Savez-vous d'où peut venir le problème ?


Nous ne somme pas devins, tu ne donnes aucune infirmation sur ton Mac. Que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Une copie écran serait la bienvenue. De plus, si Assistant Boot Camp ne propose pas explicitement l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso, tu peux oublier.


----------



## DopeAntee (9 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Nous ne somme pas devins, tu ne donnes aucune infirmation sur ton Mac. Que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Une copie écran serait la bienvenue. De plus, si Assistant Boot Camp ne propose pas explicitement l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso, tu peux oublier.


Bonjour,
Je n'sais pas comment vous diagnostiquez un problème effectivement ahahah  
Voilà la capture d'écran de "A propos de ce Mac".
Alors l'Assistant Boot Camp me propose l'utilisation d'un fichier iso mais c'est quand je lance l'installation windows en bootant sur le volume 'windows' que ça foire. En effet je choisis la langue d'installation et le clavier puis 'suivant' et c'est là que je dois choisir une image iso à installer : Aucune image iso dans la liste.

Je ne comprends pas bien pourquoi windows ne détecte pas mon iso.


----------



## Locke (9 Avril 2020)

DopeAntee a dit:


> Alors l'Assistant Boot Camp me propose l'utilisation d'un fichier iso


Si tu as bien ce type d'écran...





...soit l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso et d'une clé USB, tu suis le protocole d'installation.


DopeAntee a dit:


> mais c'est quand je lance l'installation windows en bootant sur le volume 'windows' que ça foire.


Ben non, ce n'est pas toi qui décide de démarrer en utilisant le fichier .iso.


DopeAntee a dit:


> En effet je choisis la langue d'installation et le clavier puis 'suivant' et c'est là que je dois choisir une image iso à installer : Aucune image iso dans la liste.


Là encore, ce n'est pas toi qui choisis à un moment donné le fichier .iso. Là pour moi tu joues à l'apprenti sorcier et ce sera toujours un échec total !

Tu as beaucoup à apprendre, déjà commencer par te mettre à jour pour macOS Mojave. Le protocole d'Assistant Boot Camp est immuable et peut proposer des variantes en fonction de l'année d'un Mac. Pour résumer, la clé USB d'une taille de 16 Go pour être tranquille doit-être formaté en FAT32 dans une Table de partition GUID et jamais en MBR. Le disque dur interne ne doit jamais être partitionné et on ne crée jamais à l'avance une partition pour Windows.

Depuis 2012 Assistant Boot Camp peut proposer l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso associé à la création d'une clé USB de démarrage en incluant dans son contenu le téléchargement des pilotes/drivers. Depuis 2015, Assistant Boot Camp propose l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso sans utilisation d'une clé USB, le fichier .iso ainsi que les pilotes/drivers seront stockés dans un espace virtuel qui sera effacé en fin d'installation. Sorti de ce protocole, toute autre tentative sera un échec !

Mais il y a une alternative sans utiliser son disque dur interne et sans Assistant Boot Camp. Si cela t'intéresse, ici il y a une grosse lecture à faire avant de te lancer... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...tier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007 ...en lisant toutes les réponses.


----------



## DopeAntee (9 Avril 2020)

Beaucoup à apprendre ? Il me semble pas qu'Apple vise des geeks en terme de stratégie commerciale aussi j'ose espérer que le passage à Windows ne soit pas rendu trop compliqué.
Je vais essayer de passer a catalina pour booter sans clé usb.
Mais là encore je maintiens, je ne choisis pas de fichier iso dans Bootcamp là ok... Mais dans l'installation de Windows après reboot et sélection du volume, sélection des langues windows, je dois en choisir une, mais il n'y a rien dans la liste. Et la clé est bien bootable elle et est formatée en FAT32...


----------



## Locke (9 Avril 2020)

DopeAntee a dit:


> Beaucoup à apprendre ? Il me semble pas qu'Apple vise des geeks en terme de stratégie commerciale


Ben non, ta copie écran montre bien que tu n'es pas à jour et la dernière version de macOS Mojave inclus une mise à jour de sécurité ainsi qu'une mise à jour de Safari.


DopeAntee a dit:


> Mais dans l'installation de Windows après reboot et sélection du volume, sélection des langues windows, je dois en choisir une, mais il n'y a rien dans la liste.


Une quoi ? Une langue ? Il y a quoi dans cet écran, fenêtre ? Une photo serait plus parlante.


----------



## DopeAntee (9 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Ben non, ta copie écran montre bien que tu n'es pas à jour et la dernière version de macOS Mojave inclus une mise à jour de sécurité ainsi qu'une mise à jour de Safari.
> 
> Une quoi ? Une langue ? Il y a quoi dans cet écran, fenêtre ? Une photo serait plus parlante.


Je parle d'une image iso, je vous passe la photo dans l'aprem 
Et oui dans cet écran il y a une fenêtre d'installation windows. 



Alors lorsque j'installe windows voici l'image sur laquelle ça bloque.
Quand j'essaie de mettre suivant quand même, on me renvoie ça :


----------



## Locke (9 Avril 2020)

DopeAntee a dit:


> Quand j'essaie de mettre suivant quand même, on me renvoie ça :


Ben c'est normal, la partition temporaire en FAT32 créée par Assistant Boot Camp n'est pas présente donc l'installateur de Windows ne peut pas non plus créer les autres partitions, allez savoir pourquoi ? En fait, je ne sais pas ce que tu fais, donc sans informations je ne vais pas avancer et toi non plus.

Par défaut, l'écran d'Assistant Boot Camp te propose le téléchargement des pilotes/drivers et l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso. Une fois le téléchargement des pilotes/drivers terminé, il propose une réservation de la taille pour Windows. Une fois la taille réservée, Assistant Boot Camp passe la main à l'installateur de Windows, il y aura plusieurs fenêtres dont la 1ére copie écran de ta réponse #24 dans laquelle devrait se trouver plusieurs partitions, dont une ayant pour nom, BOOTCAMP en majuscules comme dans cet écran...




...il faut impérativement sélectionner BOOTCAMP en majuscules, un clic sur *Formater* qui fera le formatage en NTFS, un clic sur Suivant et l'installation démarrera.

En l'absence de ces partitions, tu ne peux rien faire, il y a eu une énorme erreur et je n'ai jamais rencontré ce cas de figure. Tu es bon pour relancer Assistant Boot Camp qui doit te proposer une option qui est *Restaurer*, un clic dessus et il effacera proprement la partition qui a échouée. Attention, ne jamais utiliser *Utilitaire de disque* pour effacer/créer/agrandir une partition Windows !


----------



## DopeAntee (10 Avril 2020)

Bon si il y a une une énorme erreur je trouve ça bizarre déjà de ta part d'être "aussi avenant" et oui j'ai réessayé moultes et moultes fois en supprimant la partition avec bootcamp et en relançant l'assistant mais rien y fait, je n'ai pas ton écran rempli de choix de disques, seulement un écran comme celui que je t'ai montré...
Impossible d'installer windows, et jouer à l'apprenti sorcier ? Je n'savais pas que vous étiez aussi puristes vous les maqueux j'ai bien le droit de faire ce que je veux avec ma machine ahahah.


----------



## Locke (10 Avril 2020)

DopeAntee a dit:


> Impossible d'installer windows, et jouer à l'apprenti sorcier ? Je n'savais pas que vous étiez aussi puristes vous les maqueux j'ai bien le droit de faire ce que je veux avec ma machine ahahah.


Prends le temps de lire, de relire, être susceptible est une chose, être objectif une autre. Sinon, je vais à l'essentiel, pas de brosse à reluire et désolé, mais Assistant Boot Camp a un protocole qui est immuable depuis la nuit des temps. Pour l'avoir utilisé maintes et maintes fois, je n'ai jamais réussi à le tromper, d'où jouer à l'apprenti sorcier.

Ah mais oui, j'ai joué à l'apprenti sorcier, par exemple ici et sans Assistant Boot Camp... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/

Désolé pour toi, mais si tu suis l'actualité des mises à jour officielles tu sais donc qu'Apple a proposé un correctif pour Assistant Boot Camp pour macOS Mojave ? Pourquoi je te le rementionne ? Parce que dans ta copie écran tu n'es pas à jour pour macOS Mojave. De plus, moi et d'autres membres ne savont pas exactement ce que vous faites. Les écrits sont les écrits, mais quelles sont les manipulations réelles que vous avez faites, qu'avez-vous fait en cas d'échec, ça vous ne le dites jamais. Donc on interroge, on cherche, on pense, etc.

Ton MBP de 2014 est un des plus faciles entre guillemets pour installer Windows. Par défaut...


Locke a dit:


> Depuis 2012 Assistant Boot Camp peut proposer l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso associé à la création d'une clé USB de démarrage en incluant dans son contenu le téléchargement des pilotes/drivers. Depuis 2015, Assistant Boot Camp propose l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso sans utilisation d'une clé USB, le fichier .iso ainsi que les pilotes/drivers seront stockés dans un espace virtuel qui sera effacé en fin d'installation. Sorti de ce protocole, toute autre tentative sera un échec !


----------



## DopeAntee (10 Avril 2020)

Bon mec, j'ai installé des windows et des linux a tout va depuis mes 12 ans, je pense pas que ça vienne d'une erreur de ma part.
Et penser que les gentilhommes qui demandent sur des forums de l'aide sont des sous-merde n'aide pas toujours à régler le-dit problême n'est-ce pas.
En cas d'échec qu'es-ce que je fais, eh bien je recommence comme tout le monde je supprime la partition avec Bootcamp et relance l'assistant lol.
Enfin voilà juste pour dire que j'ai CORRECTEMENT et non pas comme un caca en peluche initié le programme Bootcamp mais c'est l'installeur windows qui plante.
Après tout peut-être que mon image ne vaut rien et il faudrait en télécharger une autre... Je ne vois que cette option!


----------



## Locke (10 Avril 2020)

Je passe sur le début de ta réponse...


DopeAntee a dit:


> Après tout peut-être que mon image ne vaut rien et il faudrait en télécharger une autre... Je ne vois que cette option!


...officellement le fichier .iso de Windows 10 est à télécharger ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...et impérativement en version 64 bits. Le nom exact du fichier .iso est *Win10_1909_French_x64.iso*. Ah oui, apprends à lire entre les lignes, faire un tour d'horizon des forums et du style d'écriture des membres, car nous sommes tous différents.


----------



## DopeAntee (10 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Je passe sur le début de ta réponse...
> 
> ...officellement le fichier .iso de Windows 10 est à télécharger ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...et impérativement en version 64 bits. Le nom exact du fichier .iso est *Win10_1909_French_x64.iso*. Ah oui, apprends à lire entre les lignes, faire un tour d'horizon des forums et du style d'écriture des membres, car nous sommes tous différents.


Ahahah  en fait je sais pas si j'ai le droit de le dire mais mon image est piratée ! 
Je n'ai pas d'image légalo-légale de windows m'en voila bien désolé. ahahah


----------



## Locke (10 Avril 2020)

DopeAntee a dit:


> Ahahah  en fait je sais pas si j'ai le droit de le dire mais mon image est piratée !
> Je n'ai pas d'image légalo-légale de windows m'en voila bien désolé. ahahah


Et alors, rien ne t'empêche de télécharger et d'utiliser le fichier .iso officiel puisqu'il est possible de faire l'installation sans le n° de licence. Je ne vois pas où est le problème et là au moins tu seras définitivement fixé sur l'échec ou pas de l'installation.


----------

